# contexto, contesto (pronunciación)



## Edwin

A. ¿Es que muchas personas de habla española pronucian igual ''contexto'' y ''contesto'' ? 

B. ¿Es correcto pronunciar igual las dos palabras?


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> A. ¿Es que muchas personas de habla española pronucian igual ''contexto'' y ''contesto'' ?
> 
> B. ¿Es correcto pronunciar igual las dos palabras?



A. Te diría que en la mayoría de los dialectos se pronuncian "contexto" y "contesto" de diferente manera y, por ende (B.) es incorrecto pronunciarlas igual. Yo, por ejemplo, no conozco a nadie que las diga igual...  

Entonces reformularía mi pregunta: EN QUÉ DIALECTO  se pronuncian iguales?!  

saludos


----------



## Edwin

Phryne said:
			
		

> A. Te diría que en la mayoría de los dialectos se pronuncian "contexto" y "contesto" de diferente manera y, por ende (B.) es incorrecto pronunciarlas igual. Yo, por ejemplo, no conozco a nadie que las diga igual...
> 
> Entonces reformularía mi pregunta: EN QUÉ DIALECTO  se pronuncian iguales?!
> 
> saludos




Bueno, Phryne,  era un amigo colombiano. 

Pero no sé si fue su pronunciación o la culpa de mis oídos.  Solamente quise revisarlo. Tu me has contestado.  Estoy contento. 

Gracias.


----------



## jmx

Edwin said:
			
		

> A. ¿Es que muchas personas de habla española pronucian igual ''contexto'' y ''contesto'' ?
> 
> B. ¿Es correcto pronunciar igual las dos palabras?


A. En dialecto de la mitad norte de España, se pronuncian igual.

B. Depende de quién establece lo 'correcto' e 'incorrecto'. Yo las pronuncio igual, y por lo tanto para mí es correcto.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo vivo en la meseta central española y para mí es incorrecto (que no inusual). Yo pronuncio:

contexto= /konteksto/ (esto no es IPA ni nada parecido)
contesto= con la "s" como en "silla".

Esto me recuerda a una anécdota de primaria. Mi profesora de ciencias naturales era física o psicológicamente incapaz de pronunciar la palabra "sexo", decía "seso". Así que yo he estudiado la "reproducción sesual" y la "reproducción asesual", así como que existen seres vivos que tienen "seso" y otros que no tienen "seso". No digo que no sea verdad (lo del "seso"  ), pero nos reíamos mucho...


----------



## jmx

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Yo vivo en la meseta central española y para mí es incorrecto (que no inusual). Yo pronuncio:
> 
> contexto= /konteksto/ (esto no es IPA ni nada parecido)
> contesto= con la "s" como en "silla".


Perdona LadyBlakeney pero *no existe* la pronunciación ni el dialecto de la _meseta central española_. La manera de hablar de un toledano se parece a la de un vallisoletano como un huevo a una castaña. Así que lo que tú dices valdrá en todo caso para Madrid, y aun eso lo dudo.


----------



## mjcm78

yo soy de una ciudad en el norte de España y también diferenciamos la pronunciación entre contexto y contesto.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

jmartins said:
			
		

> Perdona LadyBlakeney pero *no existe* la pronunciación ni el dialecto de la _meseta central española_. La manera de hablar de un toledano se parece a la de un vallisoletano como un huevo a una castaña. Así que lo que tú dices valdrá en todo caso para Madrid, y aun eso lo dudo.



Perdona, Jmartins, pero yo no he dicho que exista un "dialecto de la meseta central" ni nada parecido, he dicho que YO VIVO EN LA MESETA CENTRAL, y lo he indicado a efectos meramente orientativos. No he especificado que vivo en Madrid porque en las comarcas circundantes de Castilla-León y Castilla la Mancha también he oído extensamente la pronunciación diferenciada de "contexto" y "contesto". Como habrás observado no soy la única persona que lo ha dicho y, al parecer, no es una extravagancia mía.

Lamento mucho que dudes de lo que una persona de Madrid te dice sobre la pronunciación en Madrid, pero la confianza es una cuestión personal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

*Edwin*, como expuso jmartins, este el quid de la cuestión.

+ Para dichos dialectos que las pronuncian iguales, no hay error.

+ Para dichos dialectos (la gran, gran mayoría) se pronuncian diferentes y entonces es un error.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> A. En dialecto de la mitad norte de España, se pronuncian igual.B. Depende de quién establece lo 'correcto' e 'incorrecto'. Yo las pronuncio igual, y por lo tanto para mí es correcto.



*jmartins: *Tiene mucho sentido lo contás!! MI tía abuela es Gallega y llama al "taxi", _/tasis/_. Mis primas y yo siempre nos reímos de esto, pero nunca supimos que era una cuestión de dialecto... prometo no burlarme nunca más de mi tía abuela... 

*Lady*: Las clases re reproducción *sexual* ya son graciosas de por sí, me imagino la diversión de las clases de reproducción *sesual!!* jajaja 

saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Edwin

Phryne said:
			
		

> *Edwin*, como expuso jmartins, este el quid de la cuestión.
> 
> + Para dichos dialectos que las pronuncian iguales, no hay error.
> 
> + Para dichos dialectos (la gran, gran mayoría) se pronuncian diferentes y entonces es un error.



Gracias, Phryne. Me recuerda del dicho inglés: ''This is well-known to those who know it."


----------



## Phryne

de nada!!! 


			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> Gracias, Phryne. Me recuerda del dicho inglés: ''This is well-known to those who know it."


----------



## jmx

Bueno, la verdad es que mis 2 "posts" anteriores eran un poco secos, e incluso maleducados.

La pronunciación de la palabra 'contexto' como [kontéksto] o algo similar es habitual posiblemente entre cualquier hablante con cierta educación académica, incluído yo mismo. Pero en mi observación particular, que no es tan original como podáis pensar, esta pronunciación sólo se haría en entornos formales, por ejemplo dar una clase. Cuando se habla *espontáneamente* y sin tratar de dar ninguna impresión especial al interlocutor, yo diría que un hablante del Norte de España dirá casi siempre o siempre [kontésto]. Uno del Sur dirá [kontéhto], [kontétto], [kontÉto] ('E' indica e abierta) u otras variantes. Es a eso a lo que yo me refería. 

No obstante este no es un buen ejemplo, porque justamente 'contexto' es una palabra que difícilmente aparece en una conversación cotidiana. Ejemplos más adecuados pueden ser 'mixto', 'texto', 'sexto'. Por favor analizad sin ideas preconcebidas cómo pronunciáis vosotros mismos esas palabras en una conversación informal.

Prometo dar más información sobre el tema cuando tenga tiempo. Saludos a todos y disculpas.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Por supuesto que contexto /konteksto/ y contesto /kontesto/ no se pronuncian igual.


----------



## Phryne

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Por supuesto que contexto /konteksto/ y contesto /kontesto/ no se pronuncian igual.



A mí no me me parece que "_por supuesto_ no se pronuncien igual" después de lo expuesto por jmartins.  

saludos


----------



## Alundra

Pues yo soy de la zona sureste de España, y por supuesto (jejejeje  ) no se pronuncian igual. Para nada.

Yo digo texto, contexto, pretexto, sexto, mixto, etc... pronunciando la "x".

Alundra.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Phryne said:
			
		

> A mí no me me parece que "_por supuesto_ no se pronuncien igual" después de lo expuesto por jmartins.
> 
> saludos



Cada uno tiene su opinión, pero si pronuncias contexto igual que contesto, a mas de uno le sonaría raro (aunque según como se hable quizás la diferencia ni se nota). Quizás en latinoamerica se podrían pronunciar igual, pero en España seguro que no.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo también pronuncio la "x". No lo había pensado antes, pero lo hago siempre. Y, como soy un pelín pedante, utilizo bastante la palabra contexto en conversación (probablemente más de lo recomendable  ). Fue al reflexionar sobre esto cuando se me ocurrió la anécdota sobre aquella profesora y la palabra "sexual". Hubo mucho cachondeo en clase porque, aunque éramos pequeños, a todos nos sonaba fatal que no pronunciase la "x".

Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Cada uno tiene su opinión, pero si pronuncias contexto igual que contesto, a mas de uno le sonaría raro (aunque según como se hable quizás la diferencia ni se nota). Quizás en latinoamerica se podrían pronunciar igual, pero en España no creo.



Si se pronuncian igual en Latinoamérica? No lo sé, yo no las pronuncio iguales, pero no puedo hablar del resto de casi un continente. 

Pero jmartins dice pronunciarlas iguales y, según lo que explicó, es común en el norte de España. Según mi forma de entender la lengua, si allí lo hablan así significa que no podemos generalizar y decir que "siempre" se pronuncian diferentes, sino "en la mayoría de los dialectos" se pronuncian diferentes, exceptuando el que habla jmartins y el que mencionó Edwin al inicio del hilo.

saludos


----------



## jmx

Tal como prometí, vuelvo a la carga con el tema de la pronunciación de la 'x'. He aquí lo que he encontrado _googleando_ :



> <x>, se pronuncia como [s] en inicio de palabra o posición anteconsonántica:
> explicación [esplikaθjón]; entre vocales o en posición final se pronuncia como [gs] o [ks]: examen [egsámen], pero se tiende a pronunciar como s. Navarro Tomás (op.cit.) admite como correcta la pronunciación de s en exacto, auxilio, auxiliar.


fuente : http://www.tdx.cesca.es/TESIS_UB/AVAILABLE/TDX-0906104-115216/TESIS_COMPLETA.pdf



> Entre los grupos tautosilábicos en la distensión silábica, Navarro Tomás (1918: § 129) describe el grupo /ks/, correspondiente a la pronunciación de la letra _x_, que muestra un mayor grado de debilitamiento, con elisión de la oclusiva. En la conversación ordinaria, la letra _x_ ante consonante _(extraño, explicación, exponer, excelente, excepción, exclamar, excursión, extensión)_ se pronuncia como una simple [s]. Entre vocales _(examen, eximio, éxito, exótico, exención, máxima, existencia)_ se pronuncia [http://elies.rediris.es/elies4/afi/Ipa041b.gifs], con una velar débil y relajada que también resulta parcialmente ensordecida; ante _h_ se pronuncia como intervocálica. En el habla vulgar la _x_ intervocálica se pronuncia con el mismo valor de [s] de la _x_ final de sílaba. La pronunciación correcta admite, generalmente, la [s] en _exacto, auxilio y auxiliar_. En este trabajo transcribiremos_ x _como /ks/, pero no reduciremos el grupo a [s] en ningún contexto, puesto que consideramos que el hablante culto, en el habla cuidada, tiende a realizarlo.


 fuente : http://elies.rediris.es/elies4/Cap5.htm



> x has a wide range of phonetic realizations. Between vowels, it is usually pronounced _ks_ or _gs_ (but never _gz_), as in examen, próximo, though in a few words it is pronounced as _s_, e.g., _exacto_, _auxilio_. Before a consonant, x is almost always pronounced _s_, as in extranjero, experiencia. In many Mexican and Central American words of indigenous origin, x represents _h_, as in México.


 fuente : http://www.chicagospanishdictionary.com/pronunciation.html

Que quede claro que para mi no tiene ningún sentido decir que [sésto] es la manera "correcta" :-( de decir 'sexto', yo sólo digo que es lo *habitual* entre los castellanohablantes que no aspiramos las eses. Desde Béjar y Madrid hacia el Sur, debido al fenómeno de la aspiración de la ese y zeta postvocálicas el tema de la pronunciación es muy complejo y yo no lo domino, por eso me circunscribo a la "mitad norte de España", lógicamente sin incluir Galicia, Cataluña o el País Vasco. Tampoco hablo de Latinoamérica porque no la conozco de primera mano.

Bueno espero que ahora quede claro que prununciar 'contexto' como [kontésto] no es ninguna manía mía, por el contrario está admitido en casi todas o todas las obras que tratan el tema. Pero estoy viendo que el fuerte de estos foros es el vocabulario, los temas de pronunciación sólo parecen interesarme a mí, y quizá a SuperCrom.

Por último permitidme insistir en que analicéis vosotros mismos como pronunciáis la 'x' en las siguientes palabras, en una conversación informal :

sexto, explicar, extraño, mixto ( = cerilla ), excepción, exacto, extranjero.


----------



## asm

Es muy cierto que pronunciamos "diferente" en funcion de nuestro entorno. Yo he criticado mucho eso en ingles. En ingles hacen mucha diferencia entre "luck" y "lock", entre "duck" y "dock" y cuando lo explican, y lo enfatizan, la pronunciacion queda clara, "diferente".  Pero cuando se "arrancan" a hablar de forma continua y sin enfatizar, las pronunciaciones de estas y otras palabras se confunden.
Ademas cuento una anecdota que vivi con un amigo colombiano. Estabamos platicando en español por un tiempo, sin ningun problema, entendiendo todo lo que deciamos. Sin embargo en un momento dado entro una llamada a su telefono y se puso a habla en "colombiano".  A pesar de que si pude entender lo que decia, hubo expresiones y sobre todo entonacion que me fue dificil de seguir. De tan agotador esfuerzo (aunado a que yo no estaba invitado a la conversacion) preferi mejor cerrar mis oidos y dejar de escuchar. Cuando termino la conversacion platicamos del hecho y este amigo me confeso que sí cambio la forma de hablar porque su amigo tambien es colombiano, me imagino que este fenomeno es mas comun de lo que percibimos.





			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Bueno, la verdad es que mis 2 "posts" anteriores eran un poco secos, e incluso maleducados.
> 
> La pronunciación de la palabra 'contexto' como [kontéksto] o algo similar es habitual posiblemente entre cualquier hablante con cierta educación académica, incluído yo mismo. Pero en mi observación particular, que no es tan original como podáis pensar, esta pronunciación sólo se haría en entornos formales, por ejemplo dar una clase. Cuando se habla *espontáneamente* y sin tratar de dar ninguna impresión especial al interlocutor, yo diría que un hablante del Norte de España dirá casi siempre o siempre [kontésto]. Uno del Sur dirá [kontéhto], [kontétto], [kontÉto] ('E' indica e abierta) u otras variantes. Es a eso a lo que yo me refería.
> 
> No obstante este no es un buen ejemplo, porque justamente 'contexto' es una palabra que difícilmente aparece en una conversación cotidiana. Ejemplos más adecuados pueden ser 'mixto', 'texto', 'sexto'. Por favor analizad sin ideas preconcebidas cómo pronunciáis vosotros mismos esas palabras en una conversación informal.
> 
> Prometo dar más información sobre el tema cuando tenga tiempo. Saludos a todos y disculpas.


----------



## beatrizg

Por lo general los colombianos pronunciamos la "x" como "ks". Es cierto que que para algunas personas el sonido es difícil y la pronuncian como "s", o incluso "ds". En este caso diicen tadsi y sedso. 
Hasta cierto punto puede ser cuestion de educación. 

Un saludo.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

jmartins said:
			
		

> Pero estoy viendo que el fuerte de estos foros es el vocabulario, los temas de pronunciación sólo parecen interesarme a mí, y quizá a SuperCrom.



Jmartins, me sorprende que pienses así   , ya que he observado el mismo interés por discusiones sobre pronunciación por temas de vocabulario, gramática, etc. Asímismo, he leído mensajes de gente muy competente en fonética (no es mi caso, claro  ), y creo hay una gran voluntad de ayudar a estudiantes de cada idioma para que aprendan a pronunciarlo  .

Saludos.


----------



## esteban

Es increìble darse cuenta que a pesar de la distancia que nos separa de un paìs hispanohablante a otro, ningùn espanol se ha transformado (o al menos yo no sabrìa decir cual...) en una especie de dialecto incomprehensible para los demàs.
Conozco muy pocos idiomas que sean tan "uniformes" en este sentido como el espanol.

Es sin embargo inevitable que no sòlo el acento pero la pronunciaciòn que tenemos cambie mucho de un paìs a otro.
No se pueden sòlo resaltar las diferencias entre Espana y Latinoamérica (que como bien lo dijo Phryne es un _continente_), de hecho yo he conocido espanoles que pronuncian el espanol de una manera màs parecida a la mìa que por ejemplo un costeno en Colombia...me acuerdo de una senora espanola que le decìa "mi amor", "mi vida", "tesoro", "mi cielo" a todo el mundo y me sorprendiò muchìsimo porque esa manera de hablar suele escucharse mucho en mi regiòn.
Al mismo tiempo yo uso "voseo" en situaciones informales como los argentinos y tengo un gran nùmero de palabras en comùn con los venezolanos...

*sexto, explicar, extraño, mixto* => las pronuncio con "ks"

*excepción, exacto* => las pronuncio con "s"

*extranjero* => a veces "s", a veces "ks"


Saludos a todos


----------



## asm

Esto me recuerda una anecdota, en la escuela donde trabajo en Mexico damos clases en ingles (historia, matematicas, etc. pero *en* ingles). Una maestra francesa, con un acento muy marcado es una de las profesoras que enseña matematicas en ingles (con alumnos mexicanos). Ya habran imaginado la mezcla de acentos.
Un dia esta maestra llego al salon de clases y dijo algo que los alumnos entendierion como : NOw I know that you all have problems with *SEX .*

Los alumnos se quedaron viendo unos a otros diciendo, ¿como los sabe? y sobre todo, que le importa a la maestra nuestros problemas con el sexo (alumnos de 15-16 años).

Sin embargo la maestra continuo su clase como si no hubiese pasado nada, y les comento: vamos a repasar el tema en el que tienen problemas, y para ello escribio en el pizarron "*SETS*". 

Desconozco la reaccion de los alumnos, pero mas de uno ha de haber respirado tranquilo sabiendo que la maestra no estaba buscando discutir sus problemas "se*s*uales"




			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Las clases re reproducción *sexual* ya son graciosas de por sí, me imagino la diversión de las clases de reproducción *sesual!!* jajaja
> 
> saludos a todos!!!


----------



## beatrizg

esteban said:
			
		

> Es incre?ble darse cuenta que a pesar de la distancia que nos separa de un pa?s hispanohablante a otro, ningùn espanol se ha transformado (o al menos yo no sabr?a decir cual...) en una especie de dialecto incomprehensible para los demàs.
> Conozco muy pocos idiomas que sean tan "uniformes" en este sentido como el espanol.
> 
> Es sin embargo inevitable que no s?lo el acento pero la pronunciaci?n que tenemos cambie mucho de un pa?s a otro.
> No se pueden s?lo resaltar las diferencias entre Espana y Latinoamérica (que como bien lo dijo Phryne es un _continente_), de hecho yo he conocido espanoles que pronuncian el espanol de una manera màs parecida a la m?a que por ejemplo un costeno en Colombia...me acuerdo de una senora espanola que le dec?a "mi amor", "mi vida", "tesoro", "mi cielo" a todo el mundo y me sorprendi? much?simo porque esa manera de hablar suele escucharse mucho en mi regi?n.
> Al mismo tiempo yo uso "voseo" en situaciones informales como los argentinos y tengo un gran nùmero de palabras en comùn con los venezolanos...
> 
> *sexto, explicar, extra?o, mixto* => las pronuncio con "ks"
> 
> *excepci?n, exacto* => las pronuncio con "s"
> 
> *extranjero* => a veces "s", a veces "ks"
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos



Tienes razon, Esteban. Me hiciste caer en cuenta de que en mi post anterior hice afirmaciones a la ligera. 
Aunque tengo amigos entra•ables de tu region, no he vivido alli, asi que no me es del todo familiar la pronunciacion y los dichos del otro lado del Magdalena. Pero me encanta la cadencia en el hablar y la calidez de los paisas. 

Me crie en Santander y vivi en Bogota entre coste•os, he rodado un poco por el mundo, pero mi experiencia siempre se quedara corta para abarcar el habla de todas las regiones. 

No es facil saber hasta donde podemos generalizar a partir de nuestras vivencias. Perdona mi ligereza. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## esteban

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Tienes razon, Esteban. Me hiciste caer en cuenta de que en mi post anterior hice afirmaciones a la ligera.
> Aunque tengo amigos entra•ables de tu region, no he vivido alli, asi que no me es del todo familiar la pronunciacion y los dichos del otro lado del Magdalena. Pero me encanta la cadencia en el hablar y la calidez de los paisas.
> 
> Me crie en Santander y vivi en Bogota entre coste•os, he rodado un poco por el mundo, pero mi experiencia siempre se quedara corta para abarcar el habla de todas las regiones.
> 
> No es facil saber hasta donde podemos generalizar a partir de nuestras vivencias. Perdona mi ligereza.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Hola beatrizg, 

Yo no escribì ningùn correo en respuesta al que habìas escrito tù asì que no te preocupes con el tema de la pronunciaciòn (es màs, creo que tienes razòn, yo también dirìa que en Colombia la "x" tiende a ser pronunciada "ks")! !No conozco Santander pero me gustarìa mucho conocer...!

Un abrazo igualmente

PD En realidad soy de la cuidad blanca (Popayàn)


----------



## asm

Acabo de leer parte del documento que la RAE tiene acerca de la ortografia y quizas la reproduccion sesual pueda ser mas comun de lo que nos imaginamos. Quizas tengas que ir escribiendo una carta a tu abuela para platicar con ella de los Taxis y "reirte" *con* ella.
Seccion 2.11, pagina 16


			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> me imagino la diversión de las clases de reproducción *sesual!!* jajaja
> 
> saludos a todos!!!


----------

